# [POLL] What will be your next Phone and why?



## ElectroGeek

Probably already been a thread on this but:

I am upgrading around Christmas and am trying to decide what to get.

Obviously the GNex is gonna be the easiest to root/ROM, but I really want a physical qwerty.

What are the best phones and best developed communities for my next phone?

What are you getting and why?

Droid2 Global VZW
cm-9-20120726-UNOFFICIAL-droid2we
tapatalk2beta5


----------



## slogar25

Well I think you only have a Motorola option right now if you want the physical keyboard. I think for myself it will be the Droid 4. It has a fantastic slide out keyboard plus good specs to back it up. In addition, Motorola still builds the sturdiest phones in my opinion.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Probably Motorola Photon Q if they don't release the XT89x line come October (I don't think my patience will last longer, and Photon Q has GSM support - so, provided it's unlockable, it's a no-brainer).

Because, well, _Motorola_ and _QWERTY_.

Not interested in Crapsung's plastic toys (and neither in HTC's).

If in the end Photon Q and XT89x end up a bad choice, the Xperia T (well, it doesn't have QWERTY, but I'm planning to get a TF700).


----------



## INeedaDroid2GROM

Probably the RAZR HD, or I'll see what Google has to offer with this years Nexus(s), assuming they come to Verizon, which I doubt seeing what happened with the Galaxy Nexus' release.


----------



## trespasser

I am with ya on needing my physical QWERTY. My plan is to wait for the Droid 5 (if it even exists) or one of the Nexuses (Nexi?), whichever comes first. I think I am willing to sacrifice my physical QWERTY slider if there is a sweet new Nexus device on VZW with an unlocked bootloader.


----------



## ElectroGeek

Also if I get a nexus, the whole ROM issue is kinda moot isn't it?
I mean most of us ROM because we are playing catchup to the google release cycle. Rooting will allow us to deBLOAT the VZW "Nexus" (really shouldn't have to...). So for the foreseeable future there will be no reason to ROM unless it is an addicition

Droid2 Global VZW
cm-9-20120726-UNOFFICIAL-droid2we
tapatalk2beta5


----------



## x13thangelx

If your on verizon and want a keyboard and LTE you have pretty much no choice: Droid 4.
Theres also Samsung Stratosphere but from glancing over comments on VZW's site it would appear to be not very good. Plus, you get sammy's craptastic radios...

Assuming I stay with verizon come upgrade time next month I'll probably end up with a D4.


----------



## Chaos2092

Hopefully Verizon will actually offer whatever the next Nexus phone is, and that it won't disappoint spec-wise. My upgrade isn't until roughly February so it should be announced and released by then, hopefully... if not I'll probably go for the SIII, much as I would love to have a keyboard I can't really see myself supporting phones with a framework that chokes the life out of the stock ROMs so much. I'm aware it's not nearly as bad since Froyo but Blur has left a horrific taste in my mouth even after giving GB stock some time.


----------



## easye

I've had an upgrade for a little while now, haven't been too pressed at all to get a new phone thanks to our awesome dev's bringing ICS to our d2g. My eyes have been open but not really anything too appealing, i really like the gnex but I think id be better off waiting for the next Nexus. Seems like the best phone to have judging by the updates it will recieve directly from Google instead of waiting months after months for an update that potentially won't ever arrive. Hell, i thought we were never going to recieve Gingerbread considering we got the update a month before ICS was released lol...


----------



## x13thangelx

easye said:


> i really like the gnex but I think id be better off waiting for the next Nexus. Seems like the best phone to have judging by the updates it will recieve directly from Google instead of waiting months after months for an update that potentially won't ever arrive.


Doesn't quite work like that with VZW... It was several months between 4.0.4 being released and it getting it. And they completely skipped the 4.0.3 update.


----------



## trespasser

easye said:


> I've had an upgrade for a little while now, haven't been too pressed at all to get a new phone thanks to our awesome dev's bringing ICS to our d2g. My eyes have been open but not really anything too appealing, i really like the gnex but I think id be better off waiting for the next Nexus. Seems like the best phone to have judging by the updates it will recieve directly from Google instead of waiting months after months for an update that potentially won't ever arrive. Hell, i thought we were never going to recieve Gingerbread considering we got the update a month before ICS was released lol...


^^This. Before I discovered the sweet sweet work that the devs were doing in this forum, I was starting to consider a new phone and probably would have been forced into a D4. I have had my upgrade for awhile now. But with this rockin ICS rom, I have way less pressure to update and can wait for the "just right" phone for me. Comon Droid 5 and/or new Nexus devices!!!!

Also @ ElectroGeek - Lots of us ROM for many different reasons. Some do it to try to keep up with new Android releases. Some of us like the new / different features offered by the hundreds of different ROMs and devs. Having a Nexus most certainly does not "make the whole ROM issue moot". And to your "what is the best developed for phone" the answer is any phone with a fully unlocked bootloader


----------



## ElectroGeek

Bump

Droid2 Global VZW
cm-9-20120726-UNOFFICIAL-droid2we
tapatalk2beta5


----------



## clouse2013

I definitly want a qwerty too but by that time the d4 will almost be too old to justify upgrading to. I would be in the same boat as with this phone. My update is at the end of september but I think I wanna wait for the new nexus if I can. If it doesn't come out for verizon, I'm gonna go with the Gnex as it will get continued dev support til my next upgrade. All I know is I'm pretty sure I'm done with motorola unless they change some things.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki


----------



## MissionImprobable

I'm leaning towards someone besides Moto. Development has gotten more and more cumbersome with each Droid iteration due to Moto/VZ doing everything they can to hinder devs with tighter reigns on bootloaders. The D3 is so sleek, yet it's just a pretty bauble at this point because it's been stalled so hard. Rom selection on the D4 isn't exactly anything to envy either. I'd go Photon with unlocked bootloader but odds are it won't make it to VZ in that configuration. Sony and HTC are looking like possibilities, but even what releases they will have are still murky.

It's not really a great time to be on Verizon. I have no interest in the current Nexus or the S3. Guess I'll have to see if the next Nexus is more to my liking.


----------



## ElectroGeek

Why not the S3 or nexus?

Droid2 Global VZW
cm-9-20120726-UNOFFICIAL-droid2we
tapatalk2beta5


----------



## MissionImprobable

Don't like the S3 or Nexus design very much. VZ is going to cause issues with me getting updates even on the Nexus so I might as well enjoy looking at my device.


----------



## hgrimberg

Google would have to pay us to be their beta testers. Android is still experimental. It cannot be that we have to wait for a year for a dev to come up with a good rom to make these devices work properly. Actually companies like Motorola and others should be paying these great devs.
I think i will have to end up buying an iphone 5 with a bluetooth keyboard. Ios5 doesnt have bugs or terrible lags just when you are on a hurry and need a phone.

Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MissionImprobable

Man, I shiver at the thought of being locked down like that. Having to jailbreak just to get custom icons; having pages and pages of apps to scroll through or having to setup folders; horrid notification system. Count me out. That's not even mentioning Apple's idiotic lawsuits and patent-mongering. I won't ever support a company that tries to litigate everyone else out of the market, but to each his own.


----------



## hgrimberg

MissionImprobable said:


> Man, I shiver at the thought of being locked down like that. Having to jailbreak just to get custom icons; having pages and pages of apps to scroll through or having to setup folders; horrid notification system. Count me out. That's not even mentioning Apple's idiotic lawsuits and patent-mongering. I won't ever support a company that tries to litigate everyone else out of the market, but to each his own.


Yeah, but it works 100% of the times. It is bugless and no lags at all. What if you are on a urgency and need the phone right away? On android, like me, i am on cm9 ics, I click on the phone icon and have to wait 5 secs for the phone app to load up.
Lets say the Droid 5 is out and you buy it. You will have to deal with the stock rom for months until getting a decent rom to make the phone work in a proper way. 
I own an ipad and believe me, there are mods and tweaks for almost everything, even for flash which android will lack of in the near future as well. It never freezes due to doing many processes in the background. The touchscreen is responsive all the time. Your hands are wet? No worries, it works anyhow. It just works. Battery drainage is normal, it last a day at least.
But... it doesnt have a physical keyboard...

Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gasai Yuno

hgrimberg said:


> Yeah, but it works 100% of the times. It is bugless and no lags at all.


I know someone who uses mostly Apple hardware. iPad, iPhone, Macbooks, &c.

Quoting his Twitter (translated into English), "found a bug in iOS 5", "found another bug in iOS 5", "found two bugs in iOS 5", "found a bug in Mountain Lion", "lol crashed Safari in iOS 6", "found three bugs in iOS 6", "found yet another bug in iOS 6", "hey Apple when will you hire me to test your devices?"

Because it's bugless. Oh, and he doesn't do jailbreaks.


----------



## Dubbsy

Getting the galaxy s3 and modding my r2d2 into a mini tablet. Getting the gs3 because of the specs. I will miss my keyboard but in preperation for it I have only been using the soft keys on my r2d2.


----------



## MissionImprobable

hgrimberg said:


> Yeah, but it works 100% of the times. It is bugless and no lags at all. What if you are on a urgency and need the phone right away? On android, like me, i am on cm9 ics, I click on the phone icon and have to wait 5 secs for the phone app to load up.
> Lets say the Droid 5 is out and you buy it. You will have to deal with the stock rom for months until getting a decent rom to make the phone work in a proper way.
> I own an ipad and believe me, there are mods and tweaks for almost everything, even for flash which android will lack of in the near future as well. It never freezes due to doing many processes in the background. The touchscreen is responsive all the time. Your hands are wet? No worries, it works anyhow. It just works. Battery drainage is normal, it last a day at least.
> But... it doesnt have a physical keyboard...
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


Have you ever been to any of the Apple tech forums? Their devices have more issues than a little bit. Had a guy in my Lit class who wanted to smash his iPhone that had supposedly been fixed by the Geniuses on more than one occassion.

As to you lagging, I'd recommend you look into optimizing your phone. Slight overclock plus V6 Supercharger set to 9 and I'm smooth as silk. No issues. Let's not pretend like every iPhone runs iOS 5 without problems; it's been a nightmare for many users.

I'm running Google Now without issue on my technically-antiquated Droid 2; most of the comments on Siri installations to iPhone 4/3GS etc: "no response," "takes forever," "phone froze," "siri says she can't take requests." Just works though, right?


----------



## Gasai Yuno

MissionImprobable, I don't think you're even supposed to install Siri on iPhone 4 and 3GS?.. I wouldn't really expect undocumented features to work 100%.

And don't compare it to Google Now; Android is much more transparent and API-forwards-compatible compared to iOS.


----------



## MissionImprobable

Poop, fixed below.


----------



## MissionImprobable

No, a number of people have it working The installation is actually more straight-forward than implementing Now is, it just seems that a somewhat high percentage of people seem to end up with it not functioning properly compared those who use the Now port on older Androids.





 It's much easier than a lot of other tweaks on Jailbroken devices. Mostly just typing in the right info, though I could see some people missing the proxy changes that might need to be made if they have issues.

I don't really see the comparison being out of place. We're comparing device capabilities to device capabilities. That's like saying it's not fair to compare track times on two cars because one has a piggyback system and the other has full ecu replacement: "race what you brung." I was making the point that iOS is not perfect stock, nor is it perfect when tweaking. Grim brought up modifications so I ran with it. It's a completely valid argument.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

We're comparing software and software platforms here, not devices. It's clear that Siri was developed with 4S in mind, and with latest OS features and hardware acceleration. Now was probably built to work even on low end Android devices should they get Jelly Bean.

(What does "brung" mean? I'm not a native English speaker.)


----------



## MissionImprobable

Hah, it's just the slang way of saying brought.

Again, though, Now was developed with JB in mind and I'm running it on ICS via a custom rom without issues, so it's a pretty fair comparison the way I see it.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

You probably missed my line about Android API compatibility. JB isn't a major upgrade at all.


----------



## MissionImprobable

I didn't miss it at all. It's draconian to try and break down every little element of a UI system and say they aren't comparable because there are differences in the framework, coding, etc. Should we say it's unfair to compare iOS' smoothness to the stuttering sometimes experienced on Android because iOS has no multi-tasking and uses images to augment the appearance of fluid interaction? No, because we're comparing real-world use to real world use. What works works and is the subject of discussion here. Despite the positives of iOS it is still lacking in most every way when it comes to customization which is one, what Grimberg brought up, and two, why we're on this site in the first place.


----------



## hgrimberg

Well, you can mod and customize a lot of things on ios via cydia tweaks. Multitasking is also possible using the backgrounder tweak.
I installed siri on ios 5 and it worked perfect.
The screen is oleophobic so you can use it with wet hands. Battery drainage is normal. When somebody calls you on android most of the times, the screen gets locked or something happens and you loose the call.
When you lock the screen, on android, on the D2G, it doesnt stay locked some times for mysterious reasons.
Everything is random and unpredictable on android.
After 1.5 years of having the D2G, i am still waiting for a good rom that has everything working, but nothing is still good enough.
Now I understand why android is free. People at google know they cant be selling an os that is still under development. That is why they release updates so often.

Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MissionImprobable

hgrimberg said:


> Well, you can mod and customize a lot of things on ios via cydia tweaks. Multitasking is also possible using the backgrounder tweak.
> I installed siri on ios 5 and it worked perfect.
> The screen is oleophobic so you can use it with wet hands. Battery drainage is normal. When somebody calls you on android most of the times, the screen gets locked or something happens and you loose the call.
> When you lock the screen, on android, on the D2G, it doesnt stay locked some times for mysterious reasons.
> Everything is random and unpredictable on android.
> After 1.5 years of having the D2G, i am still waiting for a good rom that has everything working, but nothing is still good enough.
> Now I understand why android is free. People at google know they cant be selling an os that is still under development. That is why they release updates so often.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


Sucks that you've had those issues but I've never been locked out of my phone during a call and never had the lockscreen fail once it's activated. I don't know what you mean by "free," as it's not like you can purchase iOS either. You can download the source code for Android, yes, and you can't for iOS because Apple wants total control of their ecosystem.

As to working with wet fingers, have fun when you do water damage to your gear and Apple won't replace your device. They've gone so far as to patent their moisture indicator--which makes absolutely no sense--and are sticklers for not validating claims once the strip has activated. That said, I haven't had any issues with a slight bit of dampness stopping me from using the phone.

Secondly, Google only releases updates as necessary, and for the most part it's only Nexus devices that see them in a timely manner. The carriers push updates often because their tweaks cause issues that they don't forsee until they get out in the real world.

It's clear you're unhappy with Android, but facts make for a much stronger argument than unsupported complaints.


----------



## Jabberwockish

hgrimberg said:


> Well, you can mod and customize a lot of things on ios via cydia tweaks. Multitasking is also possible using the backgrounder tweak.
> I installed siri on ios 5 and it worked perfect.
> The screen is oleophobic so you can use it with wet hands. Battery drainage is normal. When somebody calls you on android most of the times, the screen gets locked or something happens and you loose the call.
> When you lock the screen, on android, on the D2G, it doesnt stay locked some times for mysterious reasons.
> Everything is random and unpredictable on android.
> After 1.5 years of having the D2G, i am still waiting for a good rom that has everything working, but nothing is still good enough.
> Now I understand why android is free. People at google know they cant be selling an os that is still under development. That is why they release updates so often.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


So you're fed up with one particular example of one particular model of Android device, and you've convinced yourself that iOS is the closest thing to perfection that can be found on Earth? Good for you! Buy yourself an iPhone and pray you aren't disillusioned too quickly. Do not, however, bash an entire open source project based on your very limited experience with a single device from a hacker-unfriendly manufacturer, lest people think you ignorant.


----------



## Chaos2092

MissionImprobable said:


> So you're fed up with one particular example of one particular model of Android device, and you've convinced yourself that iOS is the closest thing to perfection that can be found on Earth? Good for you! Buy yourself an iPhone and pray you aren't disillusioned too quickly. Do not, however, bash an entire open source project based on your very limited experience with a single device from a hacker-unfriendly manufacturer, lest people think you ignorant.


Oh god these. These so much...


----------



## hgrimberg

On most android phones, specially the motorola ones, you have to wait more than a year to get a decent rom that makes the phone work. Stock roms are a complete disaster. The iphone stock rom is decent and the touch screen is totally responsive, not like my motorola that I have to tap 3 times to make it work.

Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Honestly this isn't worth discussing. Neither of you will be able to prove any points. hgrimberg is planning to get an iPhone; one out of five Android smartphone owners do.


----------



## hgrimberg

Haha, I am trying to find one that can convince me not to become an iphone/apple fanboy.
So what about touchscreen responsiveness? Did you ever compared an iphone touchscreen with one from an android phone?

Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gasai Yuno

I have never had any issues with responsiveness on my DROID2 GLOBAL, but I run stock firmware (with bloatware frozen, of course) and it works exceptionally well for me.


----------



## MissionImprobable

hgrimberg said:


> On most android phones, specially the motorola ones, you have to wait more than a year to get a decent rom that makes the phone work. Stock roms are a complete disaster. The iphone stock rom is decent and the touch screen is totally responsive, not like my motorola that I have to tap 3 times to make it work.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


[sarcasm]You're correct. There aren't any working Roms on the Droid 4 or RAZR[/sarcasm]. Preference is fine, but don't try and sell your stance on falsehoods. If you love iPhone, buy one and enjoy it, but your reasoning against Android is less than sounds. Whatever works.


----------



## hgrimberg

Well, then why do I have to tap 3 times on an app shortcut to launch it on the D2G, whereas on my ipad is just one tap? This is a fact.

Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


----------



## x13thangelx

hgrimberg said:


> Well, then why do I have to tap 3 times on an app shortcut to launch it on the D2G, whereas on my ipad is just one tap? This is a fact.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


Because your impatient or didnt quite click on it? Theres a slight delay sometimes on opening apps


----------



## hgrimberg

x13thangelx said:


> Because your impatient or didnt quite click on it? Theres a slight delay sometimes on opening apps


Yes, I am impatient. The famous instant gratification thing of our times. But anyways with the ipad that doesn't happen. There was a developer that used to work at Apple that disclosed some info about ios and he said that one of the major differences between ios and other os's is the fact that as soon as the system detects a finger tapping on the screen, it stops all other processes and focus on just the one that takes care of the touch screen response. In his words, it was something like; "Stop, alarm, someone is touching our screen! Stop everything else!."

Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MissionImprobable

There's also the fact that on iOS the first thing you see when an app "opens" is actually a screenshot from it previously being open, giving the appearance that it's loading faster than it does. Again, clearly you are unsatisfied so enjoy your move to Apple. I'm glad someone is able to find the heart to help them continue in their push to control the market through litigation.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Speaking of litigation, allow me to quote my earlier Twitter post:



> Terrible news, everyone&#8230; Apple wasn't found to infringe. But great news, everyone! Samsung was, and they are to pay $1 bln in damages.


I'm hoping Crapple will lose in the latest Motorola v. Apple case. And I hope Crapsung loses in appeal and get the damages amount increased.

Both Crapple and Crapsung must be forced to make some room. Especially Crapsung.


----------



## MissionImprobable

Since we're on a tangent anyway, one thing that I had no idea of was that Samsung was trying to claim some ridiculous patents on its own during the whole thing. Both companies need to be put in their place and all of this mess needs to end.


----------



## hgrimberg

Then why is android not using the same trick of loading a screenshot?
What about touching the screen with sweedy hands? No oleophobic screen on android phones?

Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gasai Yuno

hgrimberg, about the screen, did you know: there are numerous models of Android smartphones.

(I know this might come as a huge surprise. There's not just one Android phone, like there's only one iPhone; there are hundreds.)

Different models use different technologies. (I know this is also probably a shock for you.)


----------



## Morlok8k

hgrimberg said:


> hgrimberg, about the screen, did you know: there are numerous models of Android smartphones.
> 
> (I know this might come as a huge surprise. There's not just one Android phone, like there's only one iPhone; there are hundreds.)
> 
> Different models use different technologies. (I know this is also probably a shock for you.)


haha...

All android phones are different, yet similar. Different hardware and different software (Manufacture skins, pre-installed apps, etc. -- not to mention the version: GB, ICS, JB, etc.)

My first android phone was an LG Ally. I bought it because it was cheap. that thing was slow as hell, and frustrating to use. I only liked one thing about it - the notification LED was nice and big and really easy to see. I returned the phone after 12 days or something (just before my 14 day return policy was up).

I then bought a D2G on a one year contract (back when you still could) because 4G wasn't in my area yet and there was only one 4G phone out at the time, which did not have a keyboard. I loved my D2G, especially after it got GB.

Now my main phone is a Droid 4. It smokes my D2G. I'm loving ICS too, except for a few issues.

Each of these have their own quirks that aren't on the others. some are hardware, most are software.

---------
anyways, I'm trying to say that just because your android phone has a particular issue, doesn't mean that all android phones do.


----------



## Xplorer4x4

ElectroGeek said:


> Well, then why do I have to tap 3 times on an app shortcut to launch it on the D2G, whereas on my ipad is just one tap? This is a fact.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


Are we talking ipad1 or ipad2? If the ipad2, thats like asking why is a v8 camaro or mustang is faster then a Camry. Hardware revisions aside in the ipads, jailbroken idevices are still running mostly stock OS. Devs dont have to hack drivers from another iOS version to run because you already have completely native driver support. Not to mention that allows hardware acelearation which is something the d2g lacks for the most part right now. In our case we may be running gb drivers hacked just enough to run on ICS. You might consider a trip to a local cell store and try out something like a Galaxy S3 and compare the responsiveness to the D2G. Also, keep in mind not all android phones are created equal and some have much faster hardware then others.

Sent from my DROID2 Global


----------



## Crocadile

Well it appears this thread went a little off topic, but i'll throw in my next picks. I'm either going huge with the S3, or tiny with the Razr M. I'm leaning towards the M, I love the compact design yet it still has a generous 4.3" screen.

I will miss having a keyboard, but I'm ready to evolve. ;-)

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ElectroGeek

How big is the rooting commmunity for the s3? Can we change the kernal? Etc....

Droid2 Global VZW
cm-9-20120819-UNOFFICIAL-droid2we
tapatalk2beta5


----------



## Gasai Yuno

ElectroGeek, if you don't mind me asking, what is “kernal”? My Oxford English Dictionary doesn't have this word, alas…


----------



## Chaos2092

The bootloader was even unlocked on the VZW SIII, so yeah, they've been able to flash kernels for longer than that's been out I believe. Gotta jump through some hoops to get around a flash counter though, otherwise you're boned.

Unless something's changed in the meantime...


----------



## Gasai Yuno

What's a flash counter? Something like a limit to how many times you can reflash?


----------



## dnyor93

You guys might wanna look at this :] - http://bit.ly/OPQ8BZ


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Nah, it's another Verizon phone, not going through that hassle again. Pure GSM please.


----------



## hgrimberg

Xplorer4x4 said:


> I would guess most people flash because they want the extra features, and sometimes extra stability. The D2G is not an example of stability flashing though due to the locked boot loader. Take a Nexus or any device with an unlocked bootloader. A dev rom is likely more stable then the OEM rom for the simple fact a Dev can patch an update a rom over night. An OEM like Moto has to patch, then build, then send the build to the beta testers, then possibly do an open beta, then get carrier approval somewhere along the line.
> 
> So will you be deving for the D4? My upgrade is in December and I am debating on the D4 or waiting for a D5 if it is on the horizon.
> 
> Bugless? This may be a bit harsh, but are you delusional? I dont recall any iOS bugs off hand but I know they exist. I was shocked to see Apple arrogantly was storing passwords in plain text in OsX. If memorey serves me right, Apple ignored this for months and only changed after shit hit the fan and the tech blogs got wind of it. Maybe that was another critical bug though. I would just google "iOS bugs" or "critical iOS bugs" for a more narrow focus on the truly important ones.
> 
> Not sure what you mean about the screen locking when some one calls(or in call?). Maybe this is something you set in options. As for loosing calls, maybe this is due to bad cell reception. I have rarely ever lost calls on my D2G. My Moto backflip was another story but that was ATTs crappy networks fault. Not the phones fault. Your random unlocking issues are probably related to the form factor of the D2G. I put mine in my coin pocket of my jeans. If I put it in power button first, it ocasioanly unlocks, or sometimes the keyboard slides open just enough to unlock it. You complain about
> a lack of a Fully working rom and blame it on android as a whole. Bad argument there because this is due mostly to the locked bootloader which you can think vzw for. This makes it much more difficult for the devs to be able to easily implement the code needed to fix things that are broken. The kindle fire has no locked bootloader for example, so hashcode, the main kf dev, is able to easily add stuff to the kernel when needed. Our devs do not have that luxury.
> 
> Are we talking ipad1 or ipad2? If the ipad2, thats like asking why is a v8 camaro or mustang is faster then a Camry. Hardware revisions aside in the ipads, jailbroken idevices are still running mostly stock OS. Devs dont have to hack drivers from another iOS version to run because you already have completely native driver support. Not to mention that allows hardware acelearation which is something the d2g lacks for the most part right now. In our case we may be running gb drivers hacked just enough to run on ICS. You might consider a trip to a local cell store and try out something like a Galaxy S3 and compare the responsiveness to the D2G. Also, keep in mind not all android phones are created equal and some have much faster hardware then others.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 Global


I mean that most of the time, when I receive a call on my d2G, the screen freezes and I can't accept the call. This same thing used to happen with my htc diamond. So my conclusion is that it is a question of bad integration between software and hardware, or bad bad hardware quality.
Just as a deal braker, the galaxy s3 doesn't even have an oleophobic screen. That is bad quality. 50% of the times your hands are wet.

Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chaos2092

They're speculating that it might be the new Nexus phone too though... in which case, would be blown wide open and would be unholy awesome


----------



## Gasai Yuno

hgrimberg said:


> I mean that most of the time, when I receive a call on my d2G, the screen freezes and I can't accept the call. This same thing used to happen with my htc diamond. So my conclusion is that it is a question of bad integration between software and hardware, or bad bad hardware quality.


After more than a year with the D2G I have yet to experience an issue like the one you're describing.


----------



## Jabberwockish

Gasai Yuno said:


> After more than a year with the D2G I have yet to experience an issue like the one you're describing.


I've had my D2G about 20 months, and while I've occasionally had a similar issue (it seems as though an incoming call will sometimes turn on the screen without turning on the digitizer), I've only actually missed a call because of it two or three times. Simply switching the screen off and back on almost always resolves the issue quickly enough to be able to answer the call.

Edit: And by "occasionally," I mean fewer than two dozen instances in the entire time I've owned the phone.


----------



## Jabberwockish

hgrimberg said:


> 50% of the times your hands are wet.


1) Why on Earth are your hands wet so often?

2) If your hands are too wet for a capacitive digitizer to register your touch reliably, why are you handling an electronic device that can easily be damaged by water?


----------



## MissionImprobable

Jabberwockish said:


> 1) Why on Earth are your hands wet so often?
> 
> 2) If your hands are too wet for a capacitive digitizer to register your touch reliably, why are you handling an electronic device that can easily be damaged by water?


I found myself puzzled at that one as well. Even people with sweaty hands don't have enough moisture on their digits to cause issues with the screen that I've come across. Maybe he's Aquaman?


----------



## ElectroGeek

MissionImprobable said:


> I found myself puzzled at that one as well. Even people with sweaty hands don't have enough moisture on their digits to cause issues with the screen that I've come across. Maybe he's Aquaman?


I have the problem of moisture causing screen malfunction quite often. Durring the summer mostly. I work construction and am outside in the heat frequently. YES. I Am a sweaty fool. And no otterbox cause I am broke.

I often have to set the phone in a warm place not on my body to let it dry out before I can do anything with it.

Droid2 Global VZW
cm-9-20120819-UNOFFICIAL-droid2we
tapatalk2beta5


----------



## MissionImprobable

Hmmm. Other than one of those Casios there's not a single phone I would keep in my pocket if I were working construction, but your nose, you pick it


----------



## Xplorer4x4

ElectroGeek said:


> I have the problem of moisture causing screen malfunction quite often. Durring the summer mostly. I work construction and am outside in the heat frequently. YES. I Am a sweaty fool. And no otterbox cause I am broke.
> 
> I often have to set the phone in a warm place not on my body to let it dry out before I can do anything with it.
> 
> Droid2 Global VZW
> cm-9-20120819-UNOFFICIAL-droid2we
> tapatalk2beta5


An otterbox isn't going to help from the sounds of it. Seems we have also found out what might be at the root of your problems to.

As others said, I have problems occasionally but rarley do I ever miss a call because of it. However I had that problem a ton on my stock moto backflip. Half the time or more, the screen could not detect your finger to slide to answer! It was a widely documented issue with the a backflips though. Oh and are you starting to notice a trend here with your phones in general? Maybe you should consider a Casio given your occupation..

Sent from my DROID2 Global


----------



## Ojelola

hgrimberg said:


> Haha, I am trying to find one that can convince me not to become an iphone/apple fanboy.
> So what about touchscreen responsiveness? Did you ever compared an iphone touchscreen with one from an android phone?
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 Global using Tapatalk 2


For a while, I worked in a shop where we repaired broken phones, mostly android. It has been my experience that Motorola phones generally require a slightly more firm touch on the screen. However, that's not a difficult thing to deal with, and a small price to pay for a more break-resistant screen. iPhones are truly notorious for touchscreens cracking if you breathe to heavily on them. (_Yes, that's an exaggeration, but they do break far more easily than a Motorola touchscreen_.) Aside from the break-resistant screen, there are other physical advantages to Motorola phones over most other phones on the market (be they Apple, HTC, LG, Pantech, Samsung, or any other manufacturer).

After disassembling and repairing many phones, I could plainly see that Motorola phones are just built better. Inside, you will find a lot more metal framework than in other phones. This protects the electronic components very well. Because of this, I have encountered a good number of Motorola Droids (as well as D2 D2G Dx, et cetera) that were smashed and banged up to the point where you would not expect them to work at all. Yet, because the physical framework protects the electronics so well, the phones actually worked. I remember one phone that appeared to have been pounded with a hammer. Of course, the screen was inoperable. However, the phone was still fully functional by voice command. Try that with an iPhone! Try it with a Samsung Galaxy, or an HTC Incredible. No other phones on the market can take a beating like a Motorola.

Now, having said all this, it still doesn't really matter. If you have your mind set on Apple, that's the only thing that will make you happy. If an iPhone is what you really want, and you feel it is such a superior product, just go get it. There is no need to debate the issue of Apple versus Motorola or iOS versus Android. The only person you really need to convince of anything is _you_. The only person truly _capable_ of convincing you is _you_. The developers and techies on this forum can give you all the firmware and software information as to why Android is better. I, and other folks like me, can tell you something about the physical advantages of Motorola phones over iPhones. Still, it comes down to what makes you happy, not the good argument of Android and Motorola enthusiasts. So, get yourself an iPhone, and enjoy it... _until it breaks, or until you find out all the things you can't do with it_. (Just kidding.... I think)


----------



## supergear

Gasai Yuno said:


> Speaking of litigation, allow me to quote my earlier Twitter post:
> 
> I'm hoping Crapple will lose in the latest Motorola v. Apple case. And I hope Crapsung loses in appeal and get the damages amount increased.
> 
> Both Crapple and Crapsung must be forced to make some room. Especially Crapsung.


Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki

Actually if samsung loses at appeal it could hurt all Android devices. And we would probably lose pinch to zoom and other stuff. Apple would probably go after every Android maker if they win appeal. So even if you hate samsung you should hope they win their appeal for the greater good


----------



## Gasai Yuno

And if you were so kind as to actually read anything on this topic you would realise that pinch to zoom and similar stuff is already fixed in AOSP to avoid infringement.


----------



## ElectroGeek

All right people. Let's try stay on topic please.

Droid2 Global VZW
cm-9-20120819-UNOFFICIAL-droid2we
tapatalk2beta5


----------



## Xplorer4x4

supergear said:


> Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki
> 
> Actually if samsung loses at appeal it could hurt all Android devices. And we would probably lose pinch to zoom and other stuff. Apple would probably go after every Android maker if they win appeal. So even if you hate samsung you should hope they win their appeal for the greater good


Actually the pinch to zoom is only relevant to Samsung. It seems that Android itself uses a different method and Samsung felt the need to be a rebel. From what I read it comes down to something to do with Android ability to be able to move sideways when zoomed in.

Sent from my DROID2 Global


----------



## Xplorer4x4

This thread and the fact D2G development lasted 2 years, got me thinking, what is the average life span of development for a phone? Depending on if the Razr HD/Maxx HD launch before x-mas and there price point, is it worth getting a Razr or Razr Maxx given they are almost a year old?

Sent from my DROID2 Global


----------



## MissionImprobable

Xplorer4x4 said:


> This thread and the fact D2G development lasted 2 years, got me thinking, what is the average life span of development for a phone? Depending on if the Razr HD/Maxx HD launch before x-mas and there price point, is it worth getting a Razr or Razr Maxx given they are almost a year old?
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 Global


Development on the RAZR certainly doesn't match that of the OG and Droid 2 variants. Considering how much smoother work is for non-Moto devices I'd go another way if I had the choice. As of now the D2 will be my last Moto until they do something about letting VZ clip their nuts.


----------



## Xplorer4x4

MissionImprobable said:


> Development on the RAZR certainly doesn't match that of the OG and Droid 2 variants. Considering how much smoother work is for non-Moto devices I'd go another way if I had the choice. As of now the D2 will be my last Moto until they do something about letting VZ clip their nuts.


They did do something in regards to VZW, they offer a bootloader unlock tool. Granted it does not apply to all devices but I would suspect the Razr is one that it applies to. As popular as the Razr series seems to be I am shocked by that there would be less dev buzz then the D2/X/G. Plus even if the unlock tool does not work on the Razr series, I know there was some progress on cracking it.

As for other devices, as said a few times in this thread, I feel what Moto lacks dev wise, is made up for by build quality. I tried an S3 and it was nice put not crazy about the plastic body and the screen was a bit to big for me. Not that there arent others out there but the S3 is the only one I played with. Maybe the Stratosphere v2 will be worth a look.

Sent from my DROID2 Global


----------



## supergear

I am being cheap this time around and getting a samsung stellar which actually runs real nice. You get what you pay for, crappy camera, no flash, low internal storage. But I don't care about the camera and I will buy a bigger sd card. I refuse to pay 199 for a sgs3 and I am staying away from motorola cause I like replaceable batteries. The stellar will be an overlooked phone due to its specs (1.2 GHz dual core S4, 1 gb of ram, 4" screen). But can't beat the price of free w/ contract

Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki


----------



## supergear

Also the Steller ran about just as good as the sgs3 at vzw store. No lag at all that I noticed. Quadrant score was around 4300 which is pretty decent it beated the razr's 2300 score. Tho razr still a better phone thanks to its screen, camera and internal storage. So those who are on a budget and are upgrading maybe consider the Galaxy Stellar not a bad choice at all!

Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki


----------



## MissionImprobable

I was going to suggest you shell out $50 for the Nexus instead, but for what you want it seems like a decent phone and it actually has better reviews than the Nexus =p My only concern would be that two years from now that thing will be a bit outdated and definitely won't have the development that other phones might.


----------



## supergear

MissionImprobable said:


> I was going to suggest you shell out $50 for the Nexus instead, but for what you want it seems like a decent phone and it actually has better reviews than the Nexus =p My only concern would be that two years from now that thing will be a bit outdated and definitely won't have the development that other phones might.


Any phone you get now will be outdated in 2 years.


----------



## desertknit

supergear said:


> Any phone you get now will be outdated in 2 years.


In response to the original question... I'm keeping my outdated droid 2. I bought 2 more of the same phones from ebay as backups for when this thing dies. I am with vzw and have unlimited data. I also have 6 extra batteries, 3 house chargers, an external battery charger, and 2 car chargers. I just ordered an extra body glove case so I can modify the back of the case to allow me to remove the battery without removing the case. I like the phone. It works. I don't need the newest fancy 4g (which isn't in my area). I'm happy.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MissionImprobable

supergear said:


> Any phone you get now will be outdated in 2 years.


Yes, but not all phones will be dead in terms of development. Those with unlockable bootloaders and at least dual core will continue to see the newest OS versions regardless of what carriers do, and all the more so for those who buy Nexus devices. Newer Moto phones may be unlockable via a key from Moto's site, but VZ says that phones unlocked that way will be removed from their network, so it seems pretty much pointless. Moto is out back for now with me.


----------



## hgrimberg

The droid 2 global always had the problem that if you are on the go, you shake things up and the processor crashes. So, when you most need the phone, it is unresponsive.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gasai Yuno

What the hell does "the processor crashes" mean?

I've yet to experience "unresponsiveness" while on the go, though. My D2G has been working as intended since I received it in June 2011. On GSM.

hgrimberg, your unit is most definitely factory damaged because you ALWAYS seem to have issues. I don't think your D2G ever worked at all (let alone booted into Homescreen) since you got it; or at least that's what it looks like according to your posts over the past months. Replace your device.


----------



## Jabberwockish

hgrimberg said:


> The droid 2 global always had the problem that if you are on the go, *you shake things up and the processor crashes*. So, when you most need the phone, it is unresponsive.


Look, if you're going to troll, at least come up with something clever. Making nonsensical claims is just pathetic.


----------



## hgrimberg

Pathetic, troll? That is what happens to this bloody phone. I feel scamed by Motorola. This is not a mobile processor. It will probably be good for a desktop phone like the D2G.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jabberwockish

When you say "processor," what do you actually mean? You're talking nonsense.


----------



## hgrimberg

Jabberwockish said:


> When you say "processor," what do you actually mean? You're talking nonsense.


I mean the cpu.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gasai Yuno

How the hell does CPU even "crash"?..

If the CPU experiences hardware faults, it means there's some defect in your unit. That's all there is to it. You can continue being a hgrimberg and using a faulty device, but it's no one's fault except yours.


----------



## hgrimberg

Gasai Yuno said:


> How the hell does CPU even "crash"?..
> 
> If the CPU experiences hardware faults, it means there's some defect in your unit. That's all there is to it. You can continue being a hgrimberg and using a faulty device, but it's no one's fault except yours.


Sure, because your D2G never crashed... it crashes for some seconds, you can call it lag, but it is for sure related to the phone being shaked while on the go. I remeber some years ago, there were processors for laptops from intel called Celerion that were special for mobility whereas some other manufacturers were using standard processors on their laptops. This the latter what happens on our motorolas. That is probably why apple products dont have these lags. Just a thought.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## x13thangelx

hgrimberg said:


> Sure, because your D2G never crashed... it crashes for some seconds, you can call it lag, but it is for sure related to the phone being shaked while on the go. I remeber some years ago, there were processors for laptops from intel called Celerion that were special for mobility whereas some other manufacturers were using standard processors on their laptops. This the latter what happens on our motorolas. That is probably why apple products dont have these lags. Just a thought.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


...what? What is "shaked while on the go"? Mine has "crashed" and lagged from time to time, the lag is normally caused by having too many things running and running out of usable ram, same as with a desktop/laptop computer. The "crashes" are almost always caused by an app or some other software problem.

The Celeron line is intel's lower end line, that's kind of like comparing an i7 to a Pentium 4 (not quite as extreme as that but you get the point...). To compare android to apple, D2G's and iPhone 4's both have Cortex-A8 processor's so thats not it at all.....


----------



## Chaos2092

hgrimberg said:


> Sure, because your D2G never crashed... it crashes for some seconds, you can call it lag, but it is for sure related to the phone being shaked while on the go. I remeber some years ago, there were processors for laptops from intel called Celerion that were special for mobility whereas some other manufacturers were using standard processors on their laptops. This the latter what happens on our motorolas. That is probably why apple products dont have these lags. Just a thought.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


You're just determined to find some reason to say why your phone sucks and Droids and Motorola suck and why you want an iPhone instead.

If you don't like Android, you don't like Android. Fine. That's cool. I understand preferring the simplicity of just using iOS over tweaking Android phones for optimal performance etc.

Dealing with stock software after coming off of CM7 for a long time felt pretty shitty to me, but the issues you're talking about are overexggerated and would've caused me to go back to the store I got the phone from and demand either a refund or a replacement because as has been said, if your phone is "crashing" from it being shaken up a bit,_ there is faulty hardware and you should've taken care of it a long time ago instead of bitching about how bad your smartphone that surfs the internet and plays games on it is._

Seriously, you're just proving yourself to be an entitled prick who wants something to bitch about and not much more. Get over it.


----------



## Jabberwockish

Gasai Yuno said:


> Seriously, you're just proving yourself to be an entitled prick who wants something to bitch about and not much more.


&#8230;Except to prove himself an ignoramus.


----------



## hgrimberg

Oh, shut up, you guys know nothing about IT.








BTW what is an ignoramus?

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jabberwockish

hgrimberg said:


> Oh, shut up, you guys know nothing about IT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW what is an ignoramus?


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=what+is+an+ignoramus


----------



## hgrimberg

Jabberwockish said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=what+is+an+ignoramus


The only thing ignoramus could mean is: "we don't know" in Latin. It is from the verb ignorare. What you were trying to say was ignorant which is what you are, you savage barbarian.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## x13thangelx

Jabberwockish said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q...is an ignoramus


No need to feed the trolls....


----------



## supergear

Thread should be closed sure to trolling

Sent from my SCH-I200 using RootzWiki


----------



## Dark Cricket

Off topic:

Gentlemen, remember that this forum is to share ideas, and everyone is free to express their views provided they do not violate the forum rules and respect others, the job of the moderator to keep the peace and conviviality in the forum, not close treads because two users are not understood.

Please respect all users, and if someone does not agree with something, this is not the place to solve it, we come here to talk about android, roms and devices.


----------



## Morlok8k

ok... to get back on topic...

My next phone doesn't exist yet. it will be a Motorola phone, with a physical keyboard. I already have a Droid 4, so it may be a droid 5 (or something)... but i have a year to go until my next upgrade anyways.

I love physical keyboards.
And I really like the physical quality of Motorola's phones. they are very durable and can really take a beating.

The only thing i dont like about my droid 4 is that it has a non-removable battery. I wish i could put in an extended battery (or have the one from the Razr Maxx)

I really don't care how thin the phone is - give me tons of battery power and a keyboard!


----------



## Xplorer4x4

Dark Cricket said:


> Off topic:
> 
> Gentlemen, remember that this forum is to share ideas, and everyone is free to express their views provided they do not violate the forum rules and respect others, the job of the moderator to keep the peace and conviviality in the forum, not close treads because two users are not understood.
> 
> Please respect all users, and if someone does not agree with something, this is not the place to solve it, we come here to talk about android, roms and devices.


Dark Cricket, have you read the thread? To lazy to check what the guys name is, but the problem is 1. He is speaking about things he has no understanding of. 2. He is constantly bashing Android/D2G, over things that are starting to sound like hardware problems and blame it on the phone/os. 3. We are talking about the D2Gs hardware. It got slightly off topic in regards to Celeron CPUs, but whatshisname was trying to draw some comparison related to Celeron cpus and the D2Gs SoC. What that comparison was, I have no clue as he seems to be speaking jiberish at this point. 4. No one called him a troll for having a different opinion. It was the repeated persistence of nonscence that users are finding anoying.

Sent from my DROID2 Global


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Morlok8k, I would also be okay with Motorola if only they actually released QWERTY sliders in Europe.


----------



## Morlok8k

Gasai Yuno said:


> Morlok8k, I would also be okay with Motorola if only they actually released QWERTY sliders in Europe.


well, I'm interested in what moto/google will announce for their next generation of phones. their current newest phones are the last of the old regime. only time will tell!


----------



## Crocadile

Morlok8k said:


> ok... to get back on topic...
> 
> My next phone doesn't exist yet. it will be a Motorola phone, with a physical keyboard. I already have a Droid 4, so it may be a droid 5 (or something)... but i have a year to go until my next upgrade anyways.
> 
> I love physical keyboards.
> And I really like the physical quality of Motorola's phones. they are very durable and can really take a beating.
> 
> The only thing i dont like about my droid 4 is that it has a non-removable battery. I wish i could put in an extended battery (or have the one from the Razr Maxx)
> 
> I really don't care how thin the phone is - give me tons of battery power and a keyboard!


I switched from a Droid 2 Global to a Droid Razr M, and honestly I do not miss the physical keyboard. The 4.3" display is plenty big for typing fast, especially in landscape. I gotta say this phone is a hell of a lot faster, lighter, and has better battery life than the Droid 2 Global. I am very happy with my upgrade.


----------



## x13thangelx

Crocadile said:


> I switched from a Droid 2 Global to a Droid Razr M, and honestly I do not miss the physical keyboard. The 4.3" display is plenty big for typing fast, especially in landscape. I gotta say this phone is a hell of a lot faster, lighter, and has better battery life than the Droid 2 Global. I am very happy with my upgrade.


Did you get the consumer version? If so how are you getting by without root? That's probably going to be my next device too but I don't have $550 to spend on the dev version.


----------



## Morlok8k

Crocadile said:


> I switched from a Droid 2 Global to a Droid Razr M, and honestly I do not miss the physical keyboard. The 4.3" display is plenty big for typing fast, especially in landscape. I gotta say this phone is a hell of a lot faster, lighter, and has better battery life than the Droid 2 Global. I am very happy with my upgrade.


I just can't stand typing on a touchscreen! I just cant! I've tried, and i keep going back to a physical keyboard.

But yes, the Razr M's specs are vastly superior to the D2G. I'm currently very happy with my Droid 4 (not quite as good of specs as the Razr M, but it was made at the beginning of this year.)


----------



## Crocadile

x13thangelx said:


> Did you get the consumer version? If so how are you getting by without root? That's probably going to be my next device too but I don't have $550 to spend on the dev version.


I got the cheaper consumer version, and I'm choosing to not root at this time. But root is available, as is a JellyBean leak. It's a great phone for only $99. I seriously have no complaints whatsoever, hence I have not had a need or desire to root it. I can always experiment with other stuff on my HP TouchPad or the old Droid 2 Global.


----------



## Crocadile

Morlok8k said:


> I just can't stand typing on a touchscreen! I just cant! I've tried, and i keep going back to a physical keyboard.
> 
> But yes, the Razr M's specs are vastly superior to the D2G. I'm currently very happy with my Droid 4 (not quite as good of specs as the Razr M, but it was made at the beginning of this year.)


I was like you. I went from an HTC Touch Pro, to a BlackBerry, to the Droid 2 Global. I never thought I could handle a touchscreen virtual keyboard, but when I tried the Droid Razr M in the store I knew I found my new phone. I can type plenty fast on it in landscape, and even in portrait I do just fine.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Being a Nokia 9300 owner, I thought hardware QWERTY is mandatory, but now with the D2G I noticed that it's much faster for me to use Swype in portrait mode than to type on the hardware keyboard. So I'm probably going for the Xperia V once it is released. Also considering Nexus 4 but it doesn't have IP57 certification so...


----------



## BlueGrizzlies

I think I'm about to make the jump to a hardware QWERTY-less phone too...

I'm just waiting to see what Verizon has to offer as new this winter, but I'm not expecting much. At this rate, I might go for a Galaxy S3, but I'm really not sure.

Hearing good stuff about the Razr M is making me give it another look. At some point, I'm going to have to go into a store to go play around with all the current phones.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

BlueGrizzlies, it's much worse for me. At least Verizon has Motorola's sliders and whatnot. Europe gets zero QWERTY sliders. I could probably get an AT&T Crapsung but I really, really, really don't want a phone from that manufacturer, and their keyboards suck big time compared to Motorola.


----------



## Morlok8k

Gasai Yuno said:


> Being a Nokia 9300 owner, I thought hardware QWERTY is mandatory, but now with the D2G I noticed that it's much faster for me to use Swype in portrait mode than to type on the hardware keyboard. So I'm probably going for the Xperia V once it is released. Also considering Nexus 4 but it doesn't have IP57 certification so...


F*** swype.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Hey, your kilometrage may vary.


----------



## Crocadile

I compared the Samsung Galaxy S3 and the Motorola Droid Razr M. I could afford either one, but the Samsung was just so much bigger that I honestly found it awkward to hold or put in my pocket. I also did not like the feel of the S3, it just felt like cheap plastic, and I saw how poorly it did in drop test videos. The final straw was when I kept reading about phone call quality issues with the S3, and if I need to call someone in a hurry I wanna know they'll hear me okay.

By comparison the Motorola Droid Razr M fits perfectly in the hand, is smaller than any other 4.3" phone available, very lightweight, you can see & feel the high build quality immediately, and the phone call quality is perfect.


----------



## BlueGrizzlies

Gasai Yuno said:


> BlueGrizzlies, it's much worse for me. At least Verizon has Motorola's sliders and whatnot. Europe gets zero QWERTY sliders. I could probably get an AT&T Crapsung but I really, really, really don't want a phone from that manufacturer, and their keyboards suck big time compared to Motorola.


True, true. AT&T's selection sucks.

I was really intrigued by the Xperia TL, but it seems it has pretty poor battery life.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

It's not about AT&T. It's about a complete lack of QWERTY sliders on the European market&#8230;

Is TL the AT&T LTE version?


----------



## BlueGrizzlies

Gasai Yuno said:


> It's not about AT&T. It's about a complete lack of QWERTY sliders on the European market&#8230;
> 
> Is TL the AT&T LTE version?


Ah. I guess it's true that not many companies make sliders for anything outside the American market.

And yes, the TL is the AT&T LTE version of the Xperia T.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

The European model doesn't have LTE and seems to have a decent battery life according to reviews.

Myself, I'd choose battery life and 21-42 Mbps w/HSPA over LTE's 100 Mbps.

Motorola was planning to release the DROID4 in Europe as XT89something, but it's been a very long time and still nothing, not to mention the D4 is outdated by now.

I was considering the Nexus 4 but its glass back and lack of IP57 certification&#8230;


----------



## MissionImprobable

The HTC DNA is looking like a pretty sexy package. I'l have to see how that and whatever Sony offerings, if any, VZ gets look before I pull the trigger.


----------



## Elanzer

I've tried and tried to get used to the onscreen keyboards, but I can't get over the lack of tactile feedback and having to look at the keyboard, and no matter what keyboard software I use I end up triggering the wrong keys far too often. Using an N900 and then D2G has me hooked on qwerty, I'll never be able to type 40WPM+ on an onscreen keyboard.

There's quite literally no upgrade option from the Droid 2 Global besides the Droid 4, being that I'm on GSM and don't want to buy into a contract (I activate my data only when I'm going out of town only because otherwise it's just a waste of money to me). I can already see the lack of dev support for the Droid 4 and the problems it has so it's hard to justify even $200 for one used off ebay. I'd rather not have a repeat of the D2G as far as ROM support goes, so I'll probably hold onto my D2G for another year or so.

The moment a qwerty slider Nexus device made by Motorola comes out I'll jump right on it, but being in the minority pretty much ensures that won't happen.


----------



## eMWu

Gasai Yuno said:


> I was considering the Nexus 4 but its glass back and lack of IP57 certification&#8230;


Why IP57 exactly? Why not IP68?


----------



## Gasai Yuno

eMWu, can you point me at any high-end smartphone that adheres to IP68?


----------



## Morlok8k

Elanzer said:


> I've tried and tried to get used to the onscreen keyboards, but I can't get over the lack of tactile feedback and having to look at the keyboard, and no matter what keyboard software I use I end up triggering the wrong keys far too often. Using an N900 and then D2G has me hooked on qwerty, I'll never be able to type 40WPM+ on an onscreen keyboard.
> 
> There's quite literally no upgrade option from the Droid 2 Global besides the Droid 4, being that I'm on GSM and don't want to buy into a contract (I activate my data only when I'm going out of town only because otherwise it's just a waste of money to me). I can already see the lack of dev support for the Droid 4 and the problems it has so it's hard to justify even $200 for one used off ebay. I'd rather not have a repeat of the D2G as far as ROM support goes, so I'll probably hold onto my D2G for another year or so.
> 
> The moment a qwerty slider Nexus device made by Motorola comes out I'll jump right on it, but being in the minority pretty much ensures that won't happen.


I'm not big on roms. aside from a few customizations that rooting allows me, I'm fairly stock. back when the D4 had gingerbread, i could understand the wanting of a rom. with ICS now, there isnt much that would want me to get a rom for it. yeah, there are a few minor things here and there (such as In-pocket detection being removed, and getting the options menu in the app drawer is a pain)

oh back in the GB days, there was no fastboot to go back to, which is why i never did a rom.

and the D4 will be getting Jelly Bean, so I'm hoping they will fix some some of the ICS issues with it.

oh, and when i say that i'm not big into roms, its because I dont want downtime on my primary phone. my secondary phone is my d2g (but none of the roms released for it have interested me). I have, however customized the hell out of my d2g, without roms.

I do like the fact that people do make roms and etc. and i totally support it. Its a lot of hard work, which i respect.

but yes, the dev community for the d4 is very slim... and i feel your frustration...


----------



## sabresfan

I picked up a galaxy nexus for $125 in great condition. This phone is very easy to root and unlock. I'm running the latest cm10 nightly. I wanna thank all the great devs for making the d2 a great phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ElectroGeek

Well it looks like I am switching to the s3 on Friday. Black Friday upgrade at sams club for $0.99...

Droid2 Global VZW
cm-9-20120819-UNOFFICIAL-droid2we
tapatalk2

Info about D2G
https://sites.google.com/site/electrogeekwiki/


----------



## INeedaDroid2GROM

Probably gonna pick up the RAZR MAXX HD in a couple days. Anyone know about any deals that will be going on for it Friday? Or else I'll just order it from Amazon for $175 (125 bucks cheaper than Verizon).


----------



## BlueGrizzlies

ElectroGeek said:


> Well it looks like I am switching to the s3 on Friday. Black Friday upgrade at sams club for $0.99...
> 
> Droid2 Global VZW
> cm-9-20120819-UNOFFICIAL-droid2we
> tapatalk2
> 
> Info about D2G
> https://sites.google...lectrogeekwiki/


Same here...I decided to go get it at the last minute.


----------



## Tommino

Droid 4 or a Droid Nexus if it will never come out...


----------



## Xplorer4x4

Morlok8k said:


> I just can't stand typing on a touchscreen! I just cant! I've tried, and i keep going back to a physical keyboard.
> 
> But yes, the Razr M's specs are vastly superior to the D2G. I'm currently very happy with my Droid 4 (not quite as good of specs as the Razr M, but it was made at the beginning of this year.)


I was the same way till i tried typing on a Droid Razr.

I am currently eyeing the Droid Razr HD, but gotta see if the screen size is the same as the non HD. I tried an S3 but found the screen size to big for me. I really don't want another locked bootloader but it seems like the only option with Moto since I cant afford 500 for a dev edition.

Sent from my DROID2 Global


----------



## BlueGrizzlies

Xplorer4x4 said:


> I was the same way till i tried typing on a Droid Razr.
> 
> I am currently eyeing the Droid Razr HD, but gotta see if the screen size is the same as the non HD. I tried an S3 but found the screen size to big for me. I really don't want another locked bootloader but it seems like the only option with Moto since I cant afford 500 for a dev edition.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 Global


From what I understand, the Razr HD has a bigger screen (4.7 vs. 4.3), but implemented in a way that the size of the phone hasn't changed.


----------



## ftfylol

Are these seriously my only options? http://www.android.com/devices/?o=verizon


----------



## INeedaDroid2GROM

ftfylol said:


> Are these seriously my only options? http://www.android.c...ices/?o=verizon


Absolutely not. That seems out of date. For Verizon, you have the DNA, Note 2, S3, RAZR HD and RAZR MAXX HD. And then some lower-tier phones.

Anyways, I got a RAZR MAXX HD and I couldn't be happier. Battery's amazing, software is nice and smooth (for the most part), and Jelly Bean is already rolling this week, so I'll get it soon.


----------



## Jabberwockish

ftfylol said:


> Are these seriously my only options? http://www.android.c...ices/?o=verizon


https://www.verizonwireless.com/b2c/store/controller?item=phoneFirst&action=viewPhoneOverviewByDevice&deviceCategoryId=1

Check the "Android" box toward the top of the left-hand column.


----------



## ftfylol

I want to buy my phone 3rd party (ebay/craigslist) so I can keep my unlimited contract without breaking the bank.

I'm tempted to go for the Galaxy Nexus but I'm not a fan of the lack of an SDcard slot. The no physical keyboard is a negative as well but I'm sure I'll get used to it with time. I love that it's a Google phone so it has official updates like JB and a nice dev community on the net, so I think this might be my best option.


----------



## sabresfan

ftfylol said:


> I want to buy my phone 3rd party (ebay/craigslist) so I can keep my unlimited contract without breaking the bank.
> 
> I'm tempted to go for the Galaxy Nexus but I'm not a fan of the lack of an SDcard slot. The no physical keyboard is a negative as well but I'm sure I'll get used to it with time. I love that it's a Google phone so it has official updates like JB and a nice dev community on the net, so I think this might be my best option.


I recently switched to a gnex and I'm glad I did. The prices are affordable for these phones now and it runs great. I don't miss the physical keyboard as much as I thought. I got lucky and got a 32 gig gnex so keep your eye out.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## locomotive96

I upgraded to a free iPhone 4 in October, jailbroke it the day I got it. But I still keep my D2G for fun!


----------



## Xplorer4x4

x13thangelx said:


> oh, and when i say that i'm not big into roms, its because I dont want downtime on my primary phone.


In some cases you may actually have a better experience with custom roms. Keep in mind when Moto, Samsung, HTC, etc get bug reports, if they even plan to fix said bugs, it has to works it's way up a chain. Start at the bottom with the programers, a manager may need to sign off to move this to the next phase, pass it on to the beta testers, then another manager may need to sign off, then it might need to go before a board to get aproval. Then the carrier has to aprove said update. Then the carrier has to prep for the update. Then they have to push the OTA update. this takes some time. Where as ROM devs can simply patch, test them selves or with a small group of testers in a very short period usually, and push. Even if the Dev(s) have troubel figuing out how to solve a problem, it is probably going to be patched and updated long before the offical update. I have ROMed for years, and never had any down time due to the ROM itself. If I did have down time, it was a stupid mistake on my part, but I could be back up an running in like an hour tops. SBF, root, bootstrap, and restore my nandroid back up. If you take it slow, steady, and you wait out any rom updates for a few days to ensure no one else has any problems, you will be fine.


----------



## x13thangelx

Xplorer4x4 said:


> Are you still leaning towards a Razer M?


Yep, really really don't want a phablet so rather limited in options. Just waiting on my mom to stop bitching about her D2G and upgrade us both.



> Repeat of D2G rom support? Given the locked bootloader, and the device is nearly 2 years old, what more do you want? There is really nothing more the devs can do, and it is amazing they got us to this point.


It was also pretty much dead until CM7 (iirc the only viable Froyo roms were mine, hexen, and somewhat fission though it was outdated) and most of it's rom's have been mostly based off work for DX/2.


----------



## Xplorer4x4

x13thangelx said:


> Yep, really really don't want a phablet so rather limited in options. Just waiting on my mom to stop bitching about her D2G and upgrade us both.
> 
> It was also pretty much dead until CM7 (iirc the only viable Froyo roms were mine, hexen, and somewhat fission though it was outdated) and most of it's rom's have been mostly based off work for DX/2.


I am guessing the Razr HD is a phablet in your book? I didnt think I could handle a phone bigger then a D2G. However I went to the vzw store and tried most of the phones. I tried the SGS3, and found it way to big. The Droid DNA, well just couldn't bring myself to like it. Maybe because it was HTC, with poor battery, and the over hyped beats audio, but didnt seem to big. The Razr M is nice but I can hold a Razr HD in my hands with out feeling like I have something growing out the side of my head. I think the HD seems to be quite reasonable on size, not to big and not to small with top notch hardware. Its downfall is the locked bootloader of course. Well unless you have $500 and I dont.









As for roms, yeah I forgot about the romer tool days, but as I recall it worked pretty damn good for Liberty in those days. And given the almost identical hardware, why not base them of D2/DX roms?

Sent from my DROID2 Global


----------



## x13thangelx

Xplorer4x4 said:


> I am guessing the Razr HD is a phablet in your book? I didnt think I could handle a phone bigger then a D2G. However I went to the vzw store and tried most of the phones. I tried the SGS3, and found it way to big. The Droid DNA, well just couldn't bring myself to like it. Maybe because it was HTC, with poor battery, and the over hyped beats audio, but didnt seem to big. The Razr M is nice but I can hold a Razr HD in my hands with out feeling like I have something growing out the side of my head. I think the HD seems to be quite reasonable on size, not to big and not to small with top notch hardware. Its downfall is the locked bootloader of course. Well unless you have $500 and I dont.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for roms, yeah I forgot about the romer tool days, but as I recall it worked pretty damn good for Liberty in those days. And given the almost identical hardware, why not base them of D2/DX roms?
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 Global


I have a DX and a DX2 and they both feel big to me, just not comfortable in hand and they're both only barely bigger with the bezel (less than 1/4th inch length/width). I'm sure I'd get used to it in time but would rather get something small anyways (my phone goes in my pocket, not on a clip or anything). Personally, I'm not /that/ worried about the bootloader, it's primarily a phone and a toy secondly. I'm probably not going to be dev'ing on whatever I get anyways so there goes my main reason to worry about it.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not complaining about that part at all. D2G just had very little "original" work, most everything was ports in some stage.


----------



## Xplorer4x4

I guess you must have small hands then.









I hear you on the bootloader. It is a pain in the ass, but it's got the D2G this far, and Hashcode seems to be making progress on cracking the bootloader(it uses both cores now but has RAM issues if memory serves me right). So it's not that bad. Plus it safe guards you for that one time when you know what you are doing but screw up for some reason.

BTW, has any tried selling there D2G? If so, how much did you get out of it? I am trying to sell mine once I am 100% sure I get along with the soft keyboard on the DRZ HD, Otherwise, I can't decide if I want to cash in my upgrade on a D4, or hang on to my D2G until we get a hopefully worth while D5.


----------



## x13thangelx

Xplorer4x4 said:


> I guess you must have small hands then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear you on the bootloader. It is a pain in the ass, but it's got the D2G this far, and Hashcode seems to be making progress on cracking the bootloader(it uses both cores now but has RAM issues if memory serves me right). So it's not that bad. Plus it safe guards you for that one time when you know what you are doing but screw up for some reason.


Not really, not exactly huge either though.

Pretty much. Through 2nd-init and 2nd-boot we can do everything (except replace stock recovery) that you can with an unlocked bootloader. He's using kexec not cracking the bootloader btw.


----------



## Xplorer4x4

x13thangelx said:


> He's using kexec not cracking the bootloader btw.


Guess I need to read up on kexec more..

Anyways its official, I am now a droid RAZR maxx hd owner. The touch screen keyboard leaves something to be desired but so far it isn't to bad. I will probably pop in from time to time, but the forum is mostly dead anyways.

13th, BD, Team Get R Done and every one else that made this phone all it could be...thank you!!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD


----------



## crackmonkey91

locomotive96 said:


> I upgraded to a free iPhone 4 in October, jailbroke it the day I got it. But I still keep my D2G for fun!


Yah I switched too. I kept having problems with every android I had the screen would become unresponsive would have to get a replacement every few months. I have no clue what was up with that. I switched to the iPhone 4S over 6 months ago and am pretty happy with it. But I do pull out my D2G every once and a while to play with android. I do miss android but I don't miss the constant problems I had with it.

Sent from my iPhone4S using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommino

in March I'll be in the US. I was thinking about
droid 4
atrix HD
razr M
any suggestion?


----------



## MissionImprobable

Well, the Sony Xperia ZL has jumped to the top of the list. Won't lie: the fun of messing with tv stations any and everywhere certainly doesn't hurt.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Upgraded from my D2G six days ago, left the D2G running with my other local SIM.

My new phone is so much faster with apps and whatnot&#8230; too bad Motorola decided to ignore Europe, so I had to bid farewell to them.


----------



## ExodusC

I switched to a Galaxy S3 about six months ago.

No regrets- the bootloader was unlocked extremely quickly and I've been running official CyanogenMod nightlies since. Currently on CM10.1, loving it. I still keep my Droid 2 Global on hand and browse these forums occasionally.

I've promised myself I won't be buying any device that has a bootloader that cannot be unlocked. I'll likely switch off Verizon and onto T-Mobile with a Nexus device whenever my contract ends.

I also used to think I needed a physical keyboard- until I used SwiftKey 3. Again, no regrets. I can type faster on it than I ever could on my D2G's keyboard.


----------



## sb56637

I definitely like the look and feel of the Motorola QWERTY phones, and I do insist on QWERTY. However, I also insist on a removable battery. It's inconceivable to me why Motorola made the idiotic decision of switching to non-removable batteries after the Droid 3 and throwing away one of their main competitive advantages over Apple devices. Additionally, Motorola devices are still fairly locked down and hard to develop for, and Motorola's support for newer Android versions is abysmal. So, goodbye Motorola.

I ended up buying a Samsung Captivate Glide, which I will use after my Droid 2 Global dies. The feel of it in my hands is terrible compared to the D2G. But the specs are good, and the screen is wonderful. Development is just starting to warm up for it. It's a decent option at this point in time. However, I do fear for the future of QWERTY phones with removable batteries. Samsung hasn't announced or leaked any more in the near future. Here's hoping...


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Well, Europe never really got QWERTY sliders ever since Milestone 2 and Desire Z.

However my experience proves that while having QWERTY is great, it's only really great if you need to do a lot of remote console stuff. And I mean a lot.

Note I was a QWERTY fanatic before, mainly because of my old phone (Nokia 9300, that even has Ctrl and Esc on the hardware keyboard; these are absolutely great to have for remote logons). On my D2G, I tried Swype and found out that 99% of whatever I do can be done with it, and since I'm not an American person, I have zero issues with wrong word suggestions: almost everything I type is in Swype's UK English dictionary, save for most names used in my country. Swype also is faster than D2G's keyboard, mostly due to its accuracy. Also the D2G has a weird issue of accidental double inputs which kind of irritates me.

And so I moved to a keyboardless phone.


----------



## sb56637

Gasai Yuno said:


> Well, Europe never really got QWERTY sliders ever since Milestone 2 and Desire Z.
> 
> However my experience proves that while having QWERTY is great, it's only really great if you need to do a lot of remote console stuff. And I mean a lot.
> 
> Note I was a QWERTY fanatic before, mainly because of my old phone (Nokia 9300, that even has Ctrl and Esc on the hardware keyboard; these are absolutely great to have for remote logons). On my D2G, I tried Swype and found out that 99% of whatever I do can be done with it, and since I'm not an American person, I have zero issues with wrong word suggestions: almost everything I type is in Swype's UK English dictionary, save for most names used in my country. Swype also is faster than D2G's keyboard, mostly due to its accuracy. Also the D2G has a weird issue of accidental double inputs which kind of irritates me.
> 
> And so I moved to a keyboardless phone.


Hmmm, I've been reading a lot of comments about the virtues of some of the new touch screen input methods. But I don't really like dictionary-based input formats, because I still don't trust autocorrection. I would prefer to have a few mistakes than have a correctly spelled word that says something I didn't intend to write. Furthermore, I occasionally write stuff in a few obscure languages that I speak, and no dictionaries exist for them and they never will exist. So I don't think dictionary-based input methods would work for that. Finally, I don't like how the onscreen keyboard takes up most of my screen.


----------



## ftfylol

MissionImprobable said:


> Well, the Sony Xperia ZL has jumped to the top of the list. Won't lie: the fun of messing with tv stations any and everywhere certainly doesn't hurt.


Thanks for pointing me to this phone, definitely going to start saving up for it to get it at release.

How's Sony phones in terms of dev support?


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Check XDA-Developers forums for that. RW seems to be mostly targeted at the US/Canada judging by the forums listing while Sony mostly gets attention in Europe and Asia.


----------



## MissionImprobable

ftfylol said:


> Thanks for pointing me to this phone, definitely going to start saving up for it to get it at release.
> 
> How's Sony phones in terms of dev support?


Sony has been making an effort to make betas and such available pretty readily to Devs. There's pretty good support for most newer Sonys over on XDA. Here's the Z/ZL thread if you want to follow the latest: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1923889

As to QWERTY vs. Swype, QWERTY all day long. I'm having to wait as I go to make sure that each word comes in correctly. It's a pain.


----------



## Xplorer4x4

sb56637 said:


> Hmmm, I've been reading a lot of comments about the virtues of some of the new touch screen input methods. But I don't really like dictionary-based input formats, because I still don't trust autocorrection. I would prefer to have a few mistakes than have a correctly spelled word that says something I didn't intend to write. Furthermore, I occasionally write stuff in a few obscure languages that I speak, and no dictionaries exist for them and they never will exist. So I don't think dictionary-based input methods would work for that. Finally, I don't like how the onscreen keyboard takes up most of my screen.


You can disable auto correction just like you can on most, if not all android keyboards. So "dictionary based input" is irrelevant.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## sb56637

Xplorer4x4 said:


> You can disable auto correction just like you can on most, if not all android keyboards. So "dictionary based input" is irrelevant.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


Yes, but without a dictionary, things like Swype are practically impossible, which is what everyone recommends. Long story short: There's no replacement for a physical QWERTY keyboard, period.


----------



## Dubbsy

The new keyboards have the dictionary built-in with downloadable packs for other languages. For made up words or words you want corrected like names and stuff there is the "User Dictionary"

But I agree about there is no replacement for a hard keyboard. I don't care much anymore because the new 4.2 keyboard works great. I don't slide out my d2's keyboard unless I am typing a long message anymore.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

I think they added Swype-like functionality to the stock keyboard in 4.1.x? Or was it 4.2?

Sony's stock Xperia Keyboard input method supports it on 4.0.4 but I still use Swype because it's kind of&#8230; faster and more precise.


----------



## Dubbsy

Never used the 4.1.x keyboard. Just the 4.2 that was ripped from the nexus 4. It runs great. I never used swype before the 4.2 keyboard so I can't comment on which is better.


----------



## Jabberwockish

Well, I ended up getting a Nexus 4 and moving the whole family from VZW to T-Mobile USA's new no-contract family plan. Replaced my wife's ancient BlackBerry Curve with a Samsung Galaxy Chat, because she wouldn't give up her fixed, portrait QWERTY keyboard and I refuse to spend good money on a device running Android 2.x or BlackBerry 7. I'm hoping to convince her Android soft keyboards are acceptably usable before the BB Q10 becomes available, otherwise she'll probably switch back to BB.

I'm in the process of SIM- and band-unlocking my D2G as I type. Many, many thanks, yet again, to Gasai Yuno for her excellent DROID Wiki; it saved me from several dumb mistakes which I'll blame on not having tinkered with my D2G at all in the last several months. Looks like flashing the 2.4.330 SBF just completed successfully (on the third or fourth attempt, of course). Time to call VZW Global Support for a PIN unlock code; wish me luck!

(Edit: There is no good reason that phone call needed to be dragged out for 15 minutes of the tech reading through her script of bureaucratic nonsense, but I got a working unlock code on the first try.)

This might end up being my final post in the D2/R2D2/D2G forum; I'm probably going to leave the teenager on stock Gingerbread. (If he can't live with that until we're ready to buy him a newer device, I might be back to play with some of the less-buggy ROMs than I was interested in for myself. He unfortunately is not tech oriented enough that I could let him try rooting or ROMing on his own, and even if I felt comfortable doing so, he wouldn't be remotely interested.)

Thanks for all the help and memories, folks, and happy trails!


----------

